

Bitcoin bubble may have burst - SethMurphy
http://money.cnn.com/2013/04/12/investing/bitcoin-bubble/

======
Ovid
Shouldn't that title be "... may have burst again?" Bitcoin is going to
fluctuate quite a bit and your guess is as good as mine regarding when it's
going to stabilize. Anyone who says otherwise is guessing ... though it's the
nature of guess that some will turn out to be correct and someone's going to
crow about it.

------
tlrobinson
I'm bullish on Bitcoin, but I'm glad this particular bubble has
apparently/maybe/possibly burst. Now hopefully the media will stop writing
dumb articles about Bitcoin, and we can get back to working on making Bitcoin
better to actually support the transaction growth needed to sustain the prices
we've seen.

------
eli
I get that Bitcoin is now attracting much more mainstream media coverage, but
do we _really_ need to rehash the same debate every time this sort of thing
appears under a new byline?

~~~
SethMurphy
This article actually has some substance and doesn't read like an opinion as
much as others. The conjecture on Bitcoin may be getting a bit boring and over
played here, but the highlights are still interesting. We are witnessing
something very unique and unpredictable here, possibly with great historic
consequences. For this reason, yes, it is still interesting to me and worth
watching.

DISCLAIMER: I have never seen a Bitcoin in real world use as either an
investment or currency.

~~~
sli
I would like to see Bitcoin in real world use, even if just as an experiment,
but part of the issue with that is that you can't just accept a payment and
everything is done like you would with a credit card or cash. The network has
to verify it, which could take anywhere from an hour to days. That's not
exactly attractive to businesses.

However, that sort of thing is probably why Bitcoins have started to (slowly)
gain wider acceptance from internet retailers. They can simply wait for the
payment to be verified before processing and shipping the order, or enabling
the account, or whatever it is that they sell.

